# What do you think about this air ass reading?



## Frubbel1976 (May 15, 2016)

Have some isseu with extreem high fuel consumption when accelerating and driving slow... no fault codes
Ista shows me these readings with mass airflow test, valeus where reached, but the numbers, specialy on 3500rpm look odd to me... thanks for sharing youre knowledge!!


----------



## Frubbel1976 (May 15, 2016)

... airMass)


----------



## Enthusiast 456 (Jun 23, 2014)

I just HAD to check this thread out to see exactly how and what you were testing *s*

So if I understand it, your sensor raised it's output for the middle reading (less negative) but dropped back to further negative for the third. Looks like it's out of spec to me but I am no expert on this.


----------



## robnitro (Aug 3, 2016)

You could be having low boost... Can you see if your turbo intake pressure is good when driving?

Also if egr is stuck open you will have lower mass air flow.


----------



## Frubbel1976 (May 15, 2016)

*What do you think about this air mass reading?*

hi! Tanks for the advise!!

Things I allready have done:

-cleaned the EGR valve, works good
-cleaned the EGR cooler, works good
-cleaned the intake manifold
-cleaned the swirl flaps, got some faultcode after but re-installed and the code is gone
-replaced charge air temp sensor (gave a faultcode, ok now)
-did a regeneration of the DPF, readings are fine now
-checked the intake fot leaks, no visual errors or leaking noises
-checked the egr bypass flap, ok
-checked the turbo actuator, ok

New readings give an even worse maf reading, increasing error by increasing rpm.. 
the swirl flap readings where bad before but now it shows a flatline on air mass...

A faulty maf sensor or...???? 
My fuel went from 7L/100km to 9,5L/100!

Engine runs fine, no hessistations or strange sounds, turbo is doing his job... runs only a bit heavyer because of the rich fuel mixture...
Ista does***8217;t show any fault code?

Any advice would be more than welcome!!
Is

In attachment the readings of the air mass and swirl flaps...

I had the problem before the bad swirl flaps readings, so I don***8217;t think they are the reason gor the very bad fuel economy


----------

